# Merry Christmas



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

Almost one week away. Thought I'd take the moment to wish all you fine people a very Merry Christmas. In this time of giving, I'd like to acknowledge all of the people on here. Those who give their time in admin and moderation. Those that give the wonderful gift of experience. Those that ask the questions that allow others to give back what they've learned. Those that provide a smile, or a down to earth belly laugh. 

Also, today, for those that celebrate in a different fashion. Happy Hanukkah. And for those who celebrate neither. I hope you have many reasons to just celebrate life. 

Merry Christmas to a great group of people. :wave:


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 17, 2014)

Definitely a shout out to all the people here on this Forum who have always answered my endless questions and calmed my soap anxiety troubles. Merry Christmas to everyone here and Happy Hanukkah. May everyone have a Blessed Holidays and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Susie (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, thank you so much Admins and Mods!  You have a thankless job, and you do it admirably!

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2014)

I too wish everyone a Merry Christmas/Happy Holiday 

Thanks to this forum I too have learned so much and love all the terrific folks here that give so willingly of their knowledge and skills and have answered endless questions and given helpful advice.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you to all that read and answer my questions, your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you mods for keeping the board in tip top shape!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope y'all have a fantastically wonderful time with family and friends. To folks that celebrate a different wintery holiday: 

Hope your Bodhi Day was enlightening!
Hope your Festivus was the best!
Hope your Pancha Ganapati was sweet!
Hope your Saturnalia was out of this world!
Hope your Modraniht would have made your mother proud!
Hope your Hanukkah lit up the night!
Hope your Yule and Yalda left you bleary-eyed in happiness!
Hope your Newtonmas was reasonably bright!
Hope your Kwanzaa had you jumping in joy!
Hope your Chalica was good, on principle!
Hope your Boxing Day really knocks you out!

Sorry if I missed anyone's December holiday. I love that it seems the whole world is feasting and celebrating during this most joyous time of the year.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 17, 2014)

Merry Xmas to everyone, thank you for fabulous year.   Thank you Admins and Mods and all the wonderful people here Merry Christmas


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 17, 2014)

JustBeachy snatched the exact words right out of my mouth (how did you do that?).

I feel so blessed to be a part of such a wonderful forum with so many wonderful, friendly, good-humored, talented, generous and giving people. I'm forever learning something new! Y'all are awesome! 

Nollaig Shona Duit (Merry Christmas in Gaelic), and warmest wishes to one and all! 


IrishLass


----------



## Moody Glenn (Dec 17, 2014)

*From me to all of you wonderful people - please have a Merry Christmas!*

*"Christmas gift suggestions: To your enemy... forgiveness. To an opponent... tolerance. To a friend... your heart. To a customer... service. To all... charity. To every child... a good example. To yourself... respect."* *- Oren Arnold*


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> JustBeachy snatched the exact words right out of my mouth (how did you do that?).
> 
> Nollaig Shona Duit (Merry Christmas in Gaelic), and warmest wishes to one and all!
> 
> ...



I'm partially psychic. Or was that psycho? I always get those two confused.  

 And keep speaking that Gaelic!  I love that language, especially in song. I have a Beach Night CD, (now a mp3 mix), that I listen to every time I go to the beach, on the first night. The first song is Theme from Harry's Game, by Clannad. After years it still has the same effect on me.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 17, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope y'all have a fantastically wonderful time with family and friends. To folks that celebrate a different wintery holiday:
> 
> Hope your Bodhi Day was enlightening!
> Hope your Festivus was the best!
> ...



I love your all-inclusive spirit, snappyllama!

Last year around this time I was baking up a storm in my kitchen.  This year I've made more soap than cookies by a long shot!  Hey, it's better on the old waistline this way, right?

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 17, 2014)

This time of year but all year 'round, a big thank you and hugs to the mods and admins who work so hard to answer our dumb questions and laugh at our jokes, and to the fellow posters for their support and advice and encouragement.
I'm sorry if this sounds ridiculous, but I was just thinking about how grateful I am for this gift of soap. Maybe it's because I'm new at CP or because I have a soft heart, but I am amazed over and over again when I pick up one of my soaps or another's and experience the magic that is creating something out of darn-near nothing.
Truthful, mindful, grateful, every day, for this thing we do.


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 17, 2014)

yes, To everyone,

  Merry Christmas, Happy holidays etc, etc, etc. Thanks to the admins and mods for such a great board. :mrgreen:


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 18, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone's December holiday. I love that it seems the whole world is feasting and celebrating during this most joyous time of the year.



Don't forget to celebrate the solstice on Dec 21 or 22 (depending where in the world you live, since it occurs at the same instant everywhere on Earth).  This annually marks the longest night in the northern hemisphere (first day of winter), and the longest day in the southern hemisphere (first day of summer).  In Anchorage, we'll be down to to 5 hr 27 min 41 sec between sunrise and sunset. But the next day, we'll gain 6 seconds of daylight and keep building from there -- wohoo summer is coming!  I am thankful for this AND all of my soaping buddies!


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy winter solstice to everyone!!!
I am usually shy/serious/antisocial and don't like saying nice things unless I truly mean them, but I really feel overwhelmed by gratitude. 
Grumpy_Owl, I am totally with you, soap has been an invaluable help for me apart from a pleasant useful hobby. So I am too grateful to soap. And I am so grateful to this forum, to the people dedicating their free time and energy to run it and to all the people participating and supporting each other in our addiction!!! Happy holidays to all!!!


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Dec 18, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Don't forget to celebrate the solstice on Dec 21 or 22 (depending where in the world you live, since it occurs at the same instant everywhere on Earth).



CaraBou, great minds think alike, just saw your post!!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone here. Im so honored to be here with all of you and I really appreciate having a great bunch of people to learn from and to share with. 

May you all have a great holiday, and be blessed *hugz*


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2014)

I want to thank all the members since there wouldn't be a forum without everyone. Thanks for helping one another, helping to keep the forum spam and troll free and helping with keeping everything running smoothly. Well...okay, not always so smoothly but everyone has off days. 

My wish for 2015 - peace and tolerance among all people in spite of different beliefs. 

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd like to echo everyone's generous, caring and happy thoughts this holiday season. I've read may soapy books, watched more you tube videos than I can count, scoured internet articles, etc. But this forum combines all that in one big, happy soaping family! I wish nothing but peace and contentment to each of you through to 2015. Plus, happy birthday to all my Christmas and December born soapy friends! Peace and joy to all.....


----------



## jesfayven (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm on this forum daily but rarely speak up. 
So here's to everyone on this forum...
Happy Holidays!!!!
Happy New Year!!!
Thank for all the support everyone gives! What a great online family this is


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 23, 2014)

* SEASON GREETINGS & MERRY CHRISTMAS *  to each and everyone that makes this site the wonderful place it is . To the site owner and moderators "Thank You all for your time and hard work", for it is no easy task to hold us all together. To my fellow members , I Thank you all for helping me to grow as a soap maker by sharing your knowledge and your mistakes, most of all i Thank each and everyone for their friendship and love shared despite our lo-cal and distance . To the ones that slip through the cracks over the years ..."You are not forgotten" for the Archives continually pays homage to the path you took and the mark you made . May the coming year be one of increase learning and innovations but most of all may it be one unity and love among us all as we continue to share our craft and passion with the world ..... one bar of soap / bottle of lotion at a time


----------

